# Shower Mixer Troubles



## NSP Services (Jul 8, 2013)

I was called out to a job to replace a handle on a shower, the only problem is I can't figure out a brand/model on it. There is no identifying marks but it definitely looks high end. It has a separate temperature control leading up to volume controls, one leading to a shower head and the other a hand-held sprayer.

I have uploaded some pics of the mixer.


----------



## plumbmaster32 (Apr 10, 2013)

I not a 100% sure but I want to say that it is made by Brizo.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Are you a plumber?


----------



## NSP Services (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes we are a smalI plumbing company located in Hawaii.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## NSP Services (Jul 8, 2013)

I must have missed the link, Sorry about that, I just posted my Intro.

Thanks


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That looks like a new Moen or, Delta to me... :laughing:

A pic of the stem would be useful...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This is going to be tough without pics of the stem/cartridge.

A pic next to a tape measure (or folding ruler :laughing: ) would be ideal.


----------



## Yoram Manzur (Sep 17, 2009)

I believe that is a Perrin Rohl


----------



## Yoram Manzur (Sep 17, 2009)

By the way what is the problem you are having?


----------



## NSP Services (Jul 8, 2013)

The Valve Stem is stripped, so I attached a Universal Handle but the shower is in a high end vacation rental and doesn't match the rest of the shower finish. When the Guests check out I'm going to head over and take some more pics of the stem and cartridge.


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Yoram Manzur said:


> I believe that is a Perrin Rohl


Listen to this guy.

http://www.rohlhome.com/pdf/284.pdf


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

NSP Services said:


> I was called out to a job to replace a handle on a shower, the only problem is I can't figure out a brand/model on it. There is no identifying marks but it definitely looks high end. It has a separate temperature control leading up to volume controls, one leading to a shower head and the other a hand-held sprayer.
> 
> I have uploaded some pics of the mixer.


Simmions


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

You have model looking hands and I don't have a clue about brand:whistling2:


----------



## NSP Services (Jul 8, 2013)

I emailed Rohl and they have confirmed it is their shower mixer.

Thanks for all the help guys!!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

NSP Services said:


> I emailed Rohl and they have confirmed it is their shower mixer.
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys!!!


No way..... its MOENTROL all the waay


----------

